# Need a Tripod around $100



## max3k (Jun 6, 2010)

I need a tripod that will hold my rebel xs gripped and the 24-70L thats $100 or less...any thoughts


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 6, 2010)

a good tripod? I don't know if thats possible..


----------



## Ryan L (Jun 6, 2010)

Go to a camera shop and check them out, I bought a Vista Ranger tripod (it was only 50) and I am not the happiest with it. It works, legs are smooth and easy to adjust, has a quick release plate, lightweight aluminum, has 2 built in levels. but I really hate the geared center column though. I wish I would have bought one with quick release lever for the center. B&H has this one for 34.00! It holds my 70-200L with my XSi and grip just fine. I am happy for the price, but for another 100.00 I would have been much happier. 

Do a little research, check some reviews, feel them out in person, (then go find the one you like online for 30% less!) There seems to be a big difference between low end and "good". Maybe someone will offer up a few suggestions and then you can go try out a few of the models listed.


----------



## Andrew Boyd (Jun 6, 2010)

My tripod for that price is the Leitz Tiltall. Right at 100 bucks and sturdy. You can't go wrong with this one.
Andrew
The Discerning Photographer


----------



## tirediron (Jun 6, 2010)

No, you don't.  You need to save up some money and get a decent set of legs and head.  I'd look for a Manfrotto 488 head and set of 055 legs as a minimum.  Used, this should come in at not much more than $150 200.  The thing that you're trusting to support thousands of dollars of fairly delicate gear is NOT the place to scrimp.  If you were a construction worker would you buy the cheapest scaffold?


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jun 6, 2010)

I got my Slik Able 300 for less than $100 Canadian. But that was several years ago (more than 5...  Less than 10).

It's fairly solid and it's adjustable...


----------



## max3k (Jun 6, 2010)

still looking for ideas....


----------



## epp_b (Jun 6, 2010)

Tripods are cheap and/or light-weight and/or strong; you can only pick two.

For $100, you'll get crap.  For $250, you can get a decent Manfrotto legs and head combo.


----------



## max3k (Jun 6, 2010)

not going to spend 250


----------



## dak1b (Jun 6, 2010)

i was also looking for a descent tripod that woudl support my rebel xs. im willing to spend $150 max


----------



## epp_b (Jun 6, 2010)

> not going to spend 250


Nope; you'll spend $350 or more.

First, you'll spend $100 on the tripod that you find in a generic electronics box store (gag me).  You'll enjoy it for a few weeks because you've never owned a tripod before, then realize that it's big frustration because it's either too heavy, too flimsy or too finicky.  Since you've only had it for a few weeks, you'll tell yourself that you need to "get your money's worth".  After you use it for a number of months and you decide you've put up with this crap long enough, you'll break down and spend the money on a proper tripod.

I'm just trying to save you money, here, that's all.  I understand the hesitation to spend that sort of money on three sticks with a hinge; I struggled with it, to, but I'm glad I ended up just buying a the proper tripod that I did.


----------



## ifi (Jun 6, 2010)

epp_b said:


> > not going to spend 250
> 
> 
> Nope; you'll spend $350 or more.
> ...


Good piece of advice :thumbup:


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 6, 2010)

I got a Velbon Sherpa 200 for about $100.  It is a good solid tripod with a very nice smooth operating tilt/pan head.  

I also got a Manfrotto 190 QC with a 352RC ball head without a quick release plate @ a pawn shop for $50+tax.  Got two plates from Hong Kong for the cost of one locally.  

Consider used for better value.


----------



## danieldowns (Jun 6, 2010)

check out as many yard sales as possible bogen manfrotto has some nice legs but I would spend at least 50 bucks on your head.....

Daniel Downs Photography & Design-Home

thanks


----------



## MGY (Jun 6, 2010)

i have a induro a013 and vanguard sbh 250.  total was $105.  It support a d80, 24-70 f2.8, and sb 600 effortlessly.


----------



## max3k (Jun 6, 2010)

what about up to 150?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 6, 2010)

Maybe, at your local used gear store, eBay, or on Craig's List....


----------



## Stormchase (Jun 6, 2010)

I think my cheap tripod has produced some blured shots because its on grass or foilage. Its very light and flimsy and i lost one of the setting screws so it that much worse. Id say take the plunge and wait a little for the better.


----------



## Ryan L (Jun 6, 2010)

I have to agree about the wasting your money. I know I did, and am keeping my eye out for a deal. Listen to the advice here. I try to move the tripod head down a little, and whoooops, too far, back up....not even close. I would have been better off hand holding it and bracing myself.

and it's only been 2 weeks since I bought it.


----------



## MGY (Jun 6, 2010)

Ryan L said:


> I have to agree about the wasting your money. I know I did, and am keeping my eye out for a deal. Listen to the advice here. I try to move the tripod head down a little, and whoooops, too far, back up....not even close. I would have been better off hand holding it and bracing myself.
> 
> and it's only been 2 weeks since I bought it.



what do you have?


----------



## Olympus E300 (Jun 6, 2010)

epp_b said:


> First, you'll spend $100 on the tripod that you find in a generic electronics box store (gag me). You'll enjoy it for a few weeks because you've never owned a tripod before, then realize that it's big frustration because it's either too heavy, too flimsy or too finicky. Since you've only had it for a few weeks, you'll tell yourself that you need to "get your money's worth". After you use it for a number of months and you decide you've put up with this crap long enough, you'll break down and spend the money on a proper tripod.
> 
> I'm just trying to save you money, here, that's all. I understand the hesitation to spend that sort of money on three sticks with a hinge; I struggled with it, to, but I'm glad I ended up just buying a the proper tripod that I did.


 

What he said...Ask me how I know...LoL.


----------



## Ryan L (Jun 6, 2010)

MGY said:


> Ryan L said:
> 
> 
> > I have to agree about the wasting your money. I know I did, and am keeping my eye out for a deal. Listen to the advice here. I try to move the tripod head down a little, and whoooops, too far, back up....not even close. I would have been better off hand holding it and bracing myself.
> ...


 
I posted on the first page what I had, but it's a Triton Ranger. Not recommended. I had a really cheap one from a long time ago and saw this one, thought it was "quite" the upgrade....I was mistaken.


----------



## max3k (Jun 6, 2010)

I guess I'll head to the camera store tomorrow and check out a few....thanks for the input guys


----------



## JasonLambert (Jun 7, 2010)

Why not just spend the $20 at walmart and get the vivitar POS and then save for a good one? No need to spend $100 on crap when you can spend $20.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 7, 2010)

If your still looking for ideas...

I have an Optex OPM 1093G. It holds my Rebel XS with the kit lens nicely and I'd expect it to be fine with your lens. Its nicely built with a good ball head. The middle spire also comes out and can extend to be a monopod.

I bought it earlier this year for AU$125 and Ive been very happy with it. Of course its not a Manfrotto or something of the like, and obviously wont last as long, but its still a good cheaper tripod if you dont want to get too expensive.

Oh and mine came with a 5 year warranty from the manufacturer, so you'd probly be able to get that too provided you buy one in a store.

Hope this helps and good luck buying one.


----------



## Mbnmac (Jun 7, 2010)

I've just bought a clone of a manfrotto, it cost me NZ$200 and it's pretty much the exact same (even when I compared it to the manfrotto in the store)

You don't have to go for a 'pro' tripod to get something good, but you may need to spend a bit of cash, or go off-brand


----------



## max3k (Jun 7, 2010)

Oliver said:


> If your still looking for ideas...
> 
> I have an Optex OPM 1093G. It holds my Rebel XS with the kit lens nicely and I'd expect it to be fine with your lens. Its nicely built with a good ball head. The middle spire also comes out and can extend to be a monopod.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the tip Oliver. If I was just using the kit lens, the crap tripod I have now would be fine...but the 24-70L itself weighs 2lbs and then add the camera + grip......its gonna get a little heavier...


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 7, 2010)

Here is a shot of my set-up for shooting a panorama on a Velbon Sherpa 200.  It is, as I said in previous post, in your price range & sturdy to boot.


----------



## rusty9 (Jun 7, 2010)

the only input i can give is that i highly recommend Velbon. The tripod i use is a Velbon that my dad bought and used in the 70's-80's. it's still very sturdy and doesn't have any problems with it now

btw, Ron, i like your DIY portrait mount. i noticed yours was a velbon too. i thought it was weird that your tripod didn't already have a landscape to portrait tilt system, because the tripod mentioned above has one....hmm


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 7, 2010)

rusty9 said:


> btw, Ron, i like your DIY portrait mount. i noticed yours was a velbon too. i thought it was weird that your tripod didn't already have a landscape to portrait tilt system, because the tripod mentioned above has one....hmm



It does Rusty, but that would put the lens offset from the point of rotation.  By using my focusing rails in conjunction with a "L" bracket I keep the object lens very close to the swivel point of the tripod for pano shots.


----------



## JR Productions (Jun 7, 2010)

rusty9 said:


> the only input i can give is that i highly recommend Velbon. The tripod i use is a Velbon that my dad bought and used in the 70's-80's. it's still very sturdy and doesn't have any problems with it now



I too am using a Velbon from the 70's that my dad bought up in Alaska. This thing is a Beast. Doesn't move a mm when messing with it for slow shutter night shots. Its a little pitted in the aluminum and beat up but it will do til I bite the bullet on a $250 damn tripod!!!


----------



## taraj_00 (Jun 7, 2010)

Manfrotto - 56.3" Tripod - 7301YB-BB

This is the one I use...  Granted, I'm no pro and I use it only on the rare occasion, but I haven't had any issues with it.


----------

